# Spec C Detail



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

befores




























I used some stuff that I bought from Mark Underwood a few years ago( anyone remember him AKA The Wax Wizard), cant for the life of me remember what it was but it did the trick!!

afters





































thanks for looking:thumb:


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

mc2 MULTICLEAN ?

aka Virosol.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

its smells like it has a lemon type of additive in it??


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

yea its virosol, bought the same stuff from wax wizard, might have even been a group buy on scoobynet, but does work and wasn't charged the earth for it so hasn't bothered me as much as some others who got some "rebranded" stuff from him


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

can you still buy it then?? Where from mate??


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

you can still buy it but not sure where from (still got lots of mine left as i diliute it quite a lot) Try a search for virosol and it'll turn it up. If not i believe there are a lot of citrus based cleaners that are very similair


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah I remember Mark. He was the one who 1st introduced me to Zymol, then Swissol. Got fleeced for MC2 too!
Virosol is sold by Cannon Hygeine, made by clover chemicals and you can get it in 5ltr containers though its not on their website (or wasn't last time I looked) but does also come in 25ltrs.
Good work on the engine by the way, getting back on topic!

Tim


----------



## will-antirocks (Apr 24, 2007)

that looks amazing

might have to get some of that


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

http://www.olympiccleaning.co.uk/ look at hard surface cleaners in chemicals £27 for 25Ltrs:thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cheers for the info lads


----------



## rst1990 (Apr 29, 2007)

that looks really well may have to invest :thumb:


----------



## dazerc (May 28, 2007)

looks good. did u use a powerwasher? or just a rag and the virosol?


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

no mate just used a brush to agitate the virosol and a carefully directed garden hose with spray attachement


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice job.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks mate


----------

